# Agmaster 254



## michaelcary99 (Sep 17, 2019)

Have a 1950s agmaster 254 model, the clutch is currently seized in the disengaged position. Everything but the clutch plate itself is free to move and when the clutch pedal is pressed move freely. Was wondering if anyone knew of any suggestions besides splitting the tractor in half to free up this clutch 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

